# FORE...



## Herb & Suds (Mar 15, 2019)

Watching the Players Championship at TPC Sawgrass
!7 is my favorite hole in RL golf or video game 
Guys who devote their lives to the game and under the gun can't hit an island green from inside 135 yards ...LOVE IT


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 15, 2019)

Golf without guns or Shemp LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Golf without guns or Shemp LOL


do you play? i used to play a bunch when a buddy was a super at a course.

now i'm lucky to play 5 times a year.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 15, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> do you play? i used to play a bunch when a buddy was a super at a course.
> 
> now i'm lucky to play 5 times a year.


I used to play to a 9 handicap then I lost eyesight and grew brittle LOL


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I used to play to a 9 handicap then I lost eyesight and grew brittle LOL


that's what i was. never broke 80 but i could shoot 81 to 83 every day. now i'm anywhere from mid 80's to 100. 

i do love the Players though. awesome course. and i got lucky 2 years ago and won Masters tix for the Tuesday round. sold 2 which paid for airfare, hotels and food and drinks for me and my buddy


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 15, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> that's what i was. never broke 80 but i could shoot 81 to 83 every day. now i'm anywhere from mid 80's to 100.
> 
> i do love the Players though. awesome course. and i got lucky 2 years ago and won Masters tix for the Tuesday round. sold 2 which paid for airfare, hotels and food and drinks for me and my buddy


My wife is 5 foot 115 lbs she would shoot in the 70's for two weeks every year , usually during the week of our House Championship 
I only won one year


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 16, 2019)

Nice quad Tiger


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 11, 2019)

It is that time again, for The Masters


----------



## rkymtnman (Apr 11, 2019)

I finally won tix 2 years ago for Tuesday practice round. Truly a special place. Hope to win some again within the next decade. lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> It is that time again, for The Masters


My home green 
Couple spring shots and my last upgrad e


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 11, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> I finally won tix 2 years ago for Tuesday practice round. Truly a special place. Hope to win some again within the next decade. lol


2011 here LOL
Small property but I here they bought the surrounding property for expansion 
Felt lifted all day long


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 11, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> My home green
> Couple spring shots and my last upgrad e
> View attachment 4315781 View attachment 4315782
> View attachment 4315788


Nice job 
We had a 150 acres at one point with nine holes , but now I'm down to off the barn , over the cherry tree and nothing but net


----------



## Pa-Nature (Apr 11, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Nice job
> We had a 150 acres at one point with nine holes , but now I'm down to off the barn , over the cherry tree and nothing but net


if you knew where i lived it be a lot nicer job 
North of the 53 
We still have 2 fee of snow .
here is my green 3 days ago .


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

Tiger in the rough I see.

Almost got it on the green. Not too bad.


----------



## too larry (Apr 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> My home green
> Couple spring shots and my last upgrad e
> View attachment 4315781 View attachment 4315782
> View attachment 4315788


Nice work. I used to work in sports turf. I was assistant greenskeeper at a local 9 hole course.


----------



## too larry (Apr 14, 2019)

You guys watching this? Tiger is a co-leader late in a Major.


----------

